# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  My little water drop

## Joaquim Galinhas

Decidi criar um novo aquário na minha sala e meter lá dentro a minha gota de água do oceano, acho que todos temos o direito a uma gota de água da imensidão dos mares do nosso planeta e por isso eu resolvi trazer a minha para dentro de casa  :SbOk5:  que me perdoem os mais acerrimos defensores da natureza pelo meu egoismo mas  :yb668:  resisti ao fascinio de poder ter junto de mim este pequeno pertence.
Claro que me comprometo a cuidar dela e a manter tudo o que ela contém ou possa vir a conter em perfeitas condições de vida e mostrá-la a quem a quizer ver, mas vai ser sempre minha e ponto final  :SbPoiss:  
Depois de ter feito o meu "Ferrari" e ter testado alguns equipamentos e adquirido outros achei que estava na hora de algo mais arrojado e vai daí comecei hoje a construção de um sistema novo com aquário principal, um refugio e uma sump, coisas básicas portanto, neste momento não vou colocar fotos para não chatear o pessoal com a construção das coisas mas prometo que estão a ser tiradas e arquivadas para futura apresentação.
O sistema ronda os 1800 litros porque tive de fazer uns ajustes das medidas durante o projecto de construção que foi discutido com o Fernando da SCALARE, a quem desde já agradeço a pachorra que teve para me aturar e a troca de idéias que acabou por dar um bom resultado. 
Assim fico com um display de 2,30 metros de comprimento e uma profundidade de 80 cm.
Amanhã vou elaborar o setup e deixá-lo aqui para as vossas sugestões e criticas.

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

mostra lá as fotos.... desse imenso oceano que tens em tua casa.... a construção é a parte que gosto mais num aquario..............

----------


## Ingo Barao

bem joaquim... :tutasla:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  Joaquim,
a coisa promete :SbSourire:  , faz um esforçozito e coloca umas fotos  :SbSourire2:  

Abraço
António

----------


## Carlos Amorim

bem, isso vai ser algo mesmo em grande.... :yb677:   :yb677:  

tou ansioso pelas fotos...


fica bem e força nisso :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

sim Joaquim...ja sabes que dia 17 vais ser massacrado pelo pessoal que quer novidades  :yb624:  

caso presizes de alguma ajuda e so pedires...não hesites :SbOk:  

Abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas  :Olá:  

Desde já obrigado a todos pela prontidão com que se dispõem a ajudar e já sabem que não vou deixar de aproveitar as ofertas  :Coradoeolhos:  é que isto agora pesa  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e como sempre a minha casa está aberta aos viciados dos aquários por isso não precisam de licença para trabalhar  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Por agora está na fase de construção, aquela menos interessante e mais trabalhosa, lixa-me os fins-de-semana e as noites mas depois vai ser um prazer comtemplar a minha gotinha de água. Vai valer o esforço  :SbOk:  

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Começando a descrever o setup  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Estrutura: madeira + mdf + poliester DIY 

Aquário: 190x80x78 vidro laminado 10mm+10mm coluna seca lateral com 3 furos fabricado pela SCALARE

Refugio: 40x80x80 vidro 12mm 
este conjunto vai trabalhar lado a lado dando um display total de 3,10 metros de comprimento

Sump: 100x50x65 vidro 12mm 3 compartimentos + quebra bolhas

RV: + - 300 kg várias proveniências

Areia: + - 160 kg sugar size

Circulação: 3 tunze 6100 + 2 tunze 6045 + controlador 7095

Retorno: OR 6500

Reactor de cálcio: Aquamédic 1000

Escumador principal: Aquamedic Shorty II

Escumador segundário: a defenir

Reactor de kalkwasser: DIY

Controlador de nivel: Aquamédic sp3000

Filtro para carvão: 1 kg DIY

Filtro anti silicatos: 1 kg DIY

Filtro anti fosfatos: 1 kg DIY

Bomba do refugio: indor 400lt/hr

Gerador de ozono: DIY

Gerador de plasma: 60.000v DIY

UV: 11w DIY

Aquecimento: 2x Jager 300w + permutador DIY

Osmose: 6 estágios Aqua Safe

DSB: na sump com 20cm + - 40kg

Iluminação: 4x HQI 250w 12.000K + 2x actinicas T5 54w + 2x actinicas T5 30w + 2x T5 54w 14.000 + 2x T5 30w 14.000w + moon ligth do contolador da Tunze

Refrigeração: Ar condicionado + Free cooling + Chiller de 1HP em caso de emergência

Co2: sistema da Aquamedic

Controlador de temperatura: DIY

Potencial redox: Aquamedic

Controlador de ph: Aquamedic

Quadro Electrico: DIY com rearme automático

Ups: DIY

Por agora é tudo o que tenho, penso que não me esqueci de nada.

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Joaquim. Isso promete.Se precisares, diz alguma coisa

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Parabéns pelo projecto. Podes explicar-me o que é um gerador de plasma?
Abraço
JC

----------


## Rui_Alves

O gerador de plasma... deve ser uma televisão para os peixinhos  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Parabéns pelo projecto. Podes explicar-me o que é um gerador de plasma?
> Abraço
> JC


 :Olá:  João

Um gerador de plasma serve para decompor as moleculas e neste caso vou utiliza-lo como filtro para neutralizar o cheirinho caracteristico do escumador  :SbSourire2:  e assim evitar algumas piadas na sala  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Joaquim as de me esplicar como vais fazer ou ja fizes-te o ozonizador DIY...dia 17 vou melgar-te  :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> O gerador de plasma... deve ser uma televisão para os peixinhos


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  possivelmente eles até gostavam desde que não fossem obrigados a ver certos programas  :Coradoeolhos:  
Agora a sério, plasma é o 4º estado da matéria, ou seja: sólido, liquido, gasoso e... 
Isto aconteçe quando conseguimos aquecer um gás a uma temperatura tão elevada que as suas moleculas se decompõem e se transformam em cinza que depois se pode captar com um colector especial para que seja visivel por exemplo.

----------


## Rui_Alves

Olá Joaquim,

Não me leves a mal pela piada de ha pouco, apenas o referi por achar engraçado o termo. De qualquer forma, assim ja sabemos o que é um gerador de plasma :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas joaquim

Gostava de ver as fotos, da evoluçao, pois tas a dizer que vais por todas juntas e isso nao tem piada, sei que é preciso ter algum tempo, mas se relatares a tua montagem vamos aprender todos nao so com as tuas vitorias mas tambem com os erros, tambem sei que vais ler/ouvir uns bitaites, uns vais gostar e outros nao, mas no geral (tens é que os saber triar) eles vao-te ajudar e a outros membros tambem, e visualmente vai tornar o teu topico mais interessante

Boa sorte com o projecto

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Boas joaquim
> 
> Gostava de ver as fotos, da evoluçao, pois tas a dizer que vais por todas juntas e isso nao tem piada, sei que é preciso ter algum tempo, mas se relatares a tua montagem vamos aprender todos nao so com as tuas vitorias mas tambem com os erros, tambem sei que vais ler/ouvir uns bitaites, uns vais gostar e outros nao, mas no geral (tens é que os saber triar) eles vao-te ajudar e a outros membros tambem, e visualmente vai tornar o teu topico mais interessante
> 
> Boa sorte com o projecto


Boa tarde, José

Eu vou colocar as fotos á medida que for desenvolvendo a montagem pois fica muito mais interessante só que nesta fase fica muito dificil porque o arranque foi inesperado, ou seja foi antes do que estava previsto e depois não deu para perder muito tempo no fim-de-semana com as fotos e deixei essa tarefa para o meu filho mais novo e ainda nem tive tempo para passar o cartão sd para o pc e ver o que ele fez, mas fica aqui a promessa de que esta noite vou dar um jeito nisso e colocar as primeiras.  :SbOk:  
Quanto ás opiniões quantas mais melhores porque erros todos fazemos, há é uma pequenina diferença, uns assumem que fazem outros já nasceram isentos  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ...  :Admirado:  devem pertencer ao governo  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

 :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  quero ver isso  :yb677:   :yb677:  ,mas ao vivo :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

vais ser o próximo que vou melgar quando for a lisboa :Olá:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> boas
> 
>    quero ver isso   ,mas ao vivo  
> 
> vais ser o próximo que vou melgar quando for a lisboa


Boas, Carlos  :Olá:  

Estás á vontade é quando quiseres, só temos um pequeno problema  :Admirado:  não te garanto que se arranje arroz com feijão  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  mas umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  estão garantidas.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Admirado:  Bem, aqui ficam as primeiras fotos da estrutura

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas joaquim
será que com um vão de 3.10m e só um barrote a meio vai aguentar?
será que ele nao vai empenar?
sempre sao quase 2000kg :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  Joaquim,
olá amigo virtual, eu sei que é bastante chato as pessoas como eu mandar umas "papaias" para aqui...mas parece-me, desculpa lá isto, mas diria quase com certeza que essa estrutura está demasiado fraca, peço perdão pela sinceridade, mas há sempre uma solução, naturalmente. Certamente vais ter em conta o que está escrito e vais fácilmente resolver a questão.

Abraço
António

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas

Uma pequena explicação da disposição das peças para que precebam a idéia, do lado esquerdo do furo no tampo fica o refúgio, em seguida o aquário á direita do refúgio e por baixo no compartimento do lado esquerdo fica a sump. O outro compartimento vai levar toda a artilharia de apoio  :Admirado:  acho que deve chegar.
Agora já podem começar a comentar  :SbPoisson9:   :SbRequin2:   :SbPoisson6:  enquanto eu trabalho  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Joaquim olha que 2000kg e fruta :Admirado:  , porque nao fizes-te/mandas-te fazer uma estrutura em ferro?

Abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Joaquim olha que 2000kg e fruta , porque nao fizes-te/mandas-te fazer uma estrutura em ferro?
> 
> Abraço


Um dia conto-te um segredo sobre a construção de estruturas e depois vais perceber porquê  :SbOk5:  mas para te deixar a pensar lembra-te que os Portugueses descobriram mais de metade do mundo usando a madeira  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> lembra-te que os Portugueses descobriram mais de metade do mundo usando a madeira


Boas :Olá:  
Será por isso que os " paus ao alto " parecem cavernas de navios ??????
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Paulo

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Trata-se apenas de uma forma de distribuição uniforme da taxa de esforço sobre a base, quanto mais distribuida for melhor a resistencia do conjunto em relação ao peso que vai suportar.

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Amorim

o movel está muito bem construido, e vai aguentar sem grande problema todo o peso que vai levar em cima.

para isso basta analisarmos bem toda a estrutura do movel, vê-se bem que foi pensada, por causa da disposição dos barrotes e outros pequenos promenores que fazem toda a diferença....

gostei joaquim :SbOk:   :SbOk:  


força nisso :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Acho que isso não vai durar muito...
Uns 20 aninhos  :Whistle:  

Gostei muito  :Palmas:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Isto aconteçe quando conseguimos aquecer um gás a uma temperatura tão elevada que as suas moleculas se decompõem e se transformam em cinza que depois se pode captar com um colector especial para que seja visivel por exemplo.


Olá Joaquim,

penso que a explicação que deste não é a mais correcta...qual foi a tua fonte de informação?

----------


## Jose Neves

> Um dia conto-te um segredo sobre a construção de estruturas e depois vais perceber porquê  mas para te deixar a pensar lembra-te que os Portugueses descobriram mais de metade do mundo usando a madeira    
> 
> Um abraço


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   Realmente

A estrutura do meu aqua é toda é em vidro, e tambem me foi dito és maluco com o peso da agua, rocha, areia e o proprio aquario isso vai arrebentar.... ate agora nada (ficou foi mais caro ainda por cima é vidro preto)

Se pensas que aguenta, ainda bem... nao sou o entendido, masz gostei de ver as fotos :SbOk: 

Relembro 1800litros da so em agua +- 2300 kg

----------


## Ingo Barao

ao joaquim...
esses DIY...  :yb620:   :yb620:  
 :tutasla:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Entao e fotos?

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Entao e fotos?


 :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  Por agora só as da construção da estrutura, a evolução é lenta porque a ajuda é fraca  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  o puto só tem 11 anos. Quando houver mais desenvolvimentos que mereçam fotos elas aqui vão estar, voçês ainda se vão chatear de tanta foto.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Joaquim,
> olá amigo virtual, eu sei que é bastante chato as pessoas como eu mandar umas "papaias" para aqui...mas parece-me, desculpa lá isto, mas diria quase com certeza que essa estrutura está demasiado fraca, peço perdão pela sinceridade, mas há sempre uma solução, naturalmente. Certamente vais ter em conta o que está escrito e vais fácilmente resolver a questão.
> 
> Abraço
> António


Boas, António

Não tens que pedir desculpa de nada, todos os comentário são aceites, considerados e por vezes ajudam em pequenos detalhes que por nos parecerem de menor importancia passam despercebidos do seu real valor. A estrutura que estou a fazer neste momento e da qual apenas tem umas fotos do seu inicio foi desenhada e calculada para um suporte de peso na sua parte superior de 4.500 kg e ainda não estão colocados todos os elementos que fazem parte da sua construção. O único metal que existe nesta estrutura são os tensores do tampo e da base que vão permitir ao longo dos anos alguma afinação para compensar a deformação da medeira se ela existir, de resto o material utilizado não sendo madeira natural não corre esse risco. 
Na escolha deste tipo de estrutura foi determinante a sua longevidade em comparação com os outros materiais que se poderiam utilizar, dado que não nos devemos esquecer que estamos a trabalhar com um agente muito corrosivo, o sal. 
Como acabamento e para protecção vou utilizar poliester que ainda vai melhorar o desempenho de todos estes materiais.
Por aqui estou descansado, em todo o caso obrigado pela preocupação e o comentário.

Um abraço

----------


## Ingo Barao

hóóóóóóó´meus amigos....
ja vi a estrutura do joaquim, e voces nao teem nocao do que aquilo é :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  .
nao me parece que haja aquario na nossa praca, que aquilo nao suporte... :Palmas:  
alias, a propria bancada tem a possiblidade de se nivelar... nao é pra todos...
forca joaquim, a baixo, de certeza que nao vem. :SbOk: 
saudacoes
 :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Ingo

Tenho uma novidade para ti  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  o aquário vai ser entregue esta semana  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  tás a ver não tás  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  águinha... e muita  :EEK!:  
Tás convocado!!! Vai treinando.

Um abraço

----------


## Ingo Barao

:SbOk:  
nao posso é comer chocos, fico sem forca :SbSourire2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> nao posso é comer chocos, fico sem forca


 :Cool:  Isso resolvesse, arranja-se uma vaca  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

:Olá:  Joaquim.Se estiver melhor da gripe conta comigo :SbOk2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Joaquim.Se estiver melhor da gripe conta comigo


 :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  Ok, obrigado.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

podes contar comigo (se a recolha for ca em setubal claro) so presizo de boleia hehe :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

o ingo
nao venhas dizer que o cesar é que é bom para carregar agua :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  
agora a ideia da vaca agradou-me bastante :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
se poder ir podes contar com mais um joaquim

----------


## Filipe Silva

Joaquim, precisas mesmo de ajuda?

Se precisares comunica, preciso de saber os dias e horas...



Abrs

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Pessoal

Claro que vou precisar de ajuda  :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:  um bicho daqueles pesa que se farta e para encher vai ser dose  :Icon Cry:  mas quando tiver confirmada a data da entrega eu digo para saber quem pode dar uma  :SbBienvenu1:  por agora só sei que é esta semana e é certo que vou passar mais um fim-de-semana a trabalhar no duro  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Um abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Boas, Pessoal
> 
> Claro que vou precisar de ajuda    um bicho daqueles pesa que se farta e para encher vai ser dose  mas quando tiver confirmada a data da entrega eu digo para saber quem pode dar uma  por agora só sei que é esta semana e é certo que vou passar mais um fim-de-semana a trabalhar no duro    
> 
> Um abraço



Ok, então depois comunica!
Fico há espera...


Abrs

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Se precisares e tiver boleia posso ajudar
Abraço 
JC

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Conta com a minha ajuda também... sou capaz de te levar cerca de 200 litros nos recipientes que tenho!

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa tarde, Pessoal  :Olá:  

Então é assim, o bichinho entra em casa 5ªfeira á tarde e no fim-de-semana toca a encher  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e... fazer a mudança do material que está no Ferrari, desde já agradeço a quem tiver vasilhame que possa emprestar  :Coradoeolhos:  que é para depois irmos para uma recolha forçada se não chover  :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:  e completar as coisas.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Conta com a minha ajuda também... sou capaz de te levar cerca de 200 litros nos recipientes que tenho!


 :SbOk:  Obrigado, Nuno conto contigo.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Segundo o Weather.com vai estar bom tempo no sabado... agora vamos ver. :|

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Segundo o Weather.com vai estar bom tempo no sabado... agora vamos ver. :|


 :Admirado:  Pois... pode ser  :yb663:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boa tarde, Pessoal  
> 
> Então é assim, o bichinho entra em casa 5ªfeira á tarde e no fim-de-semana toca a encher     e... fazer a mudança do material que está no Ferrari, desde já agradeço a quem tiver vasilhame que possa emprestar  que é para depois irmos para uma recolha forçada se não chover    e completar as coisas.
> 
> Um abraço


Oi Joaquim.

A que horas chega o bichinho na 5ªfeira ,eu estou a sair as 15:30 podia dar ai um salto se for preciso.

E em relação ao bidons tenho aqui 3=220L que te posso emprestar.

Eu estava a combinar ir ao cabo no proximo Domingo de manha se precisares do fumaças no Sabado ja sabes podes vir cá busca-lo. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas noites, posso ir ter ai sábado!

Podes contar com 200 litros (tenho 4 de 30litros e 4 de 20litros)


Depois comunica...





Abrs

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Se precisares de ajuda na 5ª feira no aquario também te posso ir dar uma mãozinha a qualquer hora!  :Wink:

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola joaquim :Olá:  
eu sei que vais dizer que fiz de proposito mas por acaso ate nao foi. :SbSourire2:  
Comprei um aqua maior :JmdFou:   :JmdFou:  
so mais 100 litrinhos :SbSourire2:  
pois é... e sabado é aquele dia... :yb624:   :yb624:  
hehehehe
mas em principio vou a recolha de agua e se for cedinho ainda te dou uma ajuda com os cargamentos. :SbOk2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Se precisares de ajuda na 5ª feira no aquario também te posso ir dar uma mãozinha a qualquer hora!


 :Olá:  Bom dia, Nuno

Se puderes por volta das 16:00hr é óptimo, o meu contacto é o 916612805.
Obrigado.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> ola joaquim 
> eu sei que vais dizer que fiz de proposito mas por acaso ate nao foi. 
> Comprei um aqua maior  
> so mais 100 litrinhos 
> pois é... e sabado é aquele dia...  
> hehehehe
> mas em principio vou a recolha de agua e se for cedinho ainda te dou uma ajuda com os cargamentos.


 :yb665:   :yb665:  Ele há individuos cá com uma lata !!!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Oh porra só agora é q vi! :|

Fica com o meu contacto: 91 968 11 84

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Oh porra só agora é q vi! :|
> 
> Fica com o meu contacto: 91 968 11 84


Não tem problema  :yb668:  Nuno, o aquário já está no sítio e até foi divertido, levou + - 1 hora, o Rogério veio cá dar uma ajuda e lá conseguimos colocar o bicho na estrutura,  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  está enorme, acho que já dá para uns tempinhos sem ter de mudar de aquário  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  quando quiseres podes vir cá ver. 
Agora tenho as ligações todas para fazer e... muitas horas de  :yb620:  trabalho.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Se te der jeito amanhã poderei passar por aí... não sei a q horas chegas à tarde mas é só dizeres!  :Smile:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

A partir das 19:00hr em principio  :Pracima:  estás á vontade

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola Joaquim :Olá:  
entao e a estrutura aguentou?? :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbSourire:  
andas cheio "da forca" :yb624:   :yb624:  
ate imagino tu e o Rogerio a acatar o aqua :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
sozinhos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
temos que ir ver issso :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

concordo plenamente com o Sr. Ingo  :Whistle:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Faltam é umas fotos do Bugatti...
 :Whistle:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Faltam é umas fotos do Bugatti...


 Ééééééééé
falta uma fotozinha para matar a curiosidade....
 :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb668:   á fotos para ninguém querem ver é ao vivo  :Coradoeolhos:  como é que eu vou reduzir um tamanho daqueles numa foto decente aqui  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Estou a brincar, amanhã já tenho uma foto actualizada para colocar, no entanto mantém-se a proposta quem quiser pode vir ver ao vivo  :SbOk:  

Um abraço

----------


## Ingo Barao

oi joaquim
para a peoxima apanha se der vou ver isso.
abraco
ingo

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Sr. Joaquim estamos a espera da foto da piscina :yb665:  

Abraço :SbOk5:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Sr. Joaquim estamos a espera da foto da piscina 
> 
> Abraço


Nuno, é fácil, vem cá tirar as fotos  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  isto está a ocupar o tempo todo com a construção do móvel e a tralha toda que é precisa e também é preciso ter cuidado com a inspecção do trabalho porque eu utilizo mão-de-obra infantil  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
Mas assim que der eu cumpro a promessa e coloco as fotos.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> oi joaquim
> para a peoxima apanha se der vou ver isso.
> abraco
> ingo


Então Ingo, já tens a sump nova?  :EEK!:  ops desculpa queria dizer o aquário novo? que é das fotos? ou foi só  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  e garrafões vazios?  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Reis

Ainda nao o fiz e axo um erro lamentavel sinceramente, venho entao redimir-me e deixar aki os meus parabens ao joaquim pelo trabalho que está a fazer!! E caso nao haja fotos e ele nos convide tenho mt gosto em ir ver a obra  :Smile: !! 

Mais uma vez muitos parabens pelo projecto, e como diria tolkien, "where there's a will there's a way"!!

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Ainda nao o fiz e axo um erro lamentavel sinceramente, venho entao redimir-me e deixar aki os meus parabens ao joaquim pelo trabalho que está a fazer!! E caso nao haja fotos e ele nos convide tenho mt gosto em ir ver a obra !! 
> 
> Mais uma vez muitos parabens pelo projecto, e como diria tolkien, "where there's a will there's a way"!!


Boas, Luís  :Olá:  

Quando quizeres estás á vontade para vires ver a obra, tu e qualquer outro colega que se queira deslocar até aqui  :SbOk:  é só dar um toque a avisar para eu estar por aqui. O meu contacto é o 916612805.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Parte do trabalho de hoje, depois da recolha da manhã  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  no cabo raso.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Hora do descanso  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Hora das  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  menos para ele que ainda é menor  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

E por isso  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

*ESPETACULO*

bem esta mesmo GRANDE  :yb624:   sim senhor muitos parabens :Palmas:  

mal possa tenho de o ir ai ver ao vivo (sem querer ser intruja) hehe

Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Hora do descanso



he he , boa boa!
é mesmo grande esse aqua...

grda descanso...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> *ESPETACULO*
> 
> bem esta mesmo GRANDE   sim senhor muitos parabens 
> 
> mal possa tenho de o ir ai ver ao vivo (sem querer ser intruja) hehe
> 
> Abraço


Tás á vontade basta pedires  :Pracima:  boleia e apareceres  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> he he , boa boa!
> é mesmo grande esse aqua...
> 
> grda descanso...


 :Icon Cry:  Este era apenas o espaço possivel de utilizar, a "Fininha"  :SbPoisson9:  (esposa) disse que era o meu limite dentro da sala  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  e tive de me contentar porque a sogra já não aceita reclamações passados todos estes anos e não a troca nem a recebe de volta, a velha diz que já passou o prazo de garantia  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Joaquim se a Senhora (tua sogra) participase no forum ja te tava a bater a porta :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Joaquim se a Senhora (tua sogra) participase no forum ja te tava a bater a porta


Nuno, agora até dava jeito ainda ajudava a cargar uns bidons de água para o aquário e limpava a casa que está cheia de serradura por todo o lado  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

hehehe :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   agora em vez de ser mao de obra infantil era ja mao de obra "idosa" hahahahahaha :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Matias Gomes

Joaquim não conheço isso Gerador de plasma: 60.000v poderia me explicar?
nunca ouvi falar nisso para se usar em reef, vi sua explicação que ele transformaria as moleculas em cinzas, mas como é usado?
quando li isso de gerador de plasma me veio a cabeça a imagem de um lado da sala o Dr Spook do outro o Capitão Kirk e no gerador de plasma o engenheiro-chefe Scotty e o reef sendo montado a bordo da nave estelar USS Enterprise rssss.
Outra duvida o que vc vai colocar entre o vidro e o movel?
Um abraço e boa sorte no seu lindo projeto.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Joaquim não conheço isso Gerador de plasma: 60.000v poderia me explicar?
> nunca ouvi falar nisso para se usar em reef, vi sua explicação que ele transformaria as moleculas em cinzas, mas como é usado?
> quando li isso de gerador de plasma me veio a cabeça a imagem de um lado da sala o Dr Spook do outro o Capitão Kirk e no gerador de plasma o engenheiro-chefe Scotty e o reef sendo montado a bordo da nave estelar USS Enterprise rssss.
> Outra duvida o que vc vai colocar entre o vidro e o movel?
> Um abraço e boa sorte no seu lindo projeto.


Boas, Matias  :Olá:  

Eu já dei uma explicação básica de como funciona e para que serve o gerador de plasma, ele vai principalmente eliminar o cheiro desagradavel proveniente do escumador, quando estiver na fase de desenvolvimento desse diy eu coloco os detalhes de construção aqui também.
Quanto ao material que vou colocar (já coloquei) entre o aquário e o móvel escolhi a cortiça porque com um peso destes convém ser um material com uma boa elasticidade e reacção á agua, e para isso nada melhor que cortiça.

Um abraço

----------


## Matias Gomes

EVA não seria uma opção boa tb? 


no ano que vem trocar meu reef e estou escolhendo a melhor opção para isso.
Obrigado

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Possivelmente  :Admirado:  Matias, mas estamos a falar de mais de 300 kilos só de vidro e não arrisquei nenhum produto sintético, um aquário destes não é coisa fácil de mexer quando chegamos á conclusão que algo está errado lá em baixo  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e assim fiz o tampo do móvel em MDF de 20mm e depois coloquei duas camadas de cortiça de 5mm cada em tiras cruzadas e espaçadas de forma a poderem expandir em função do peso exercido. Espero ter tomado a melhor opção.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Tem sido dificil ir ver a "piscina", mas se durante a semana chegares um dia mais cedo diz qq coisa para eu ir ver o "tanque"... :|

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola joaquim
sim Sr...
 :tutasla:   :Palmas:   :tutasla:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Tem sido dificil ir ver a "piscina", mas se durante a semana chegares um dia mais cedo diz qq coisa para eu ir ver o "tanque"... :|


Bom dia, Nuno

Durante a semana na melhor das hipotesses chego a casa por volta das 18:00hr. não sei se é muito tarde para ti  :Admirado:  por mim até ás 24:00hr tudo bem mais até por causa do miudo que tem de se deitar cedo e depois quando tem gente a ver o aquário não quer sair da sala.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> ola joaquim
> sim Sr...


Bom dia, Ingo

Como é? já tens o novo aquário cheio ou isso foi só desculpa esfarrapada para te baldares?  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  esses + 100 litros resolveram alguma coisa? mostra lá fotos disso, não é só dizeres que tens, que fazes, que és o maior, tens que provar!!!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Agora a sério tens que mostrar o que fizes-te no fim-de-semana para ver se valeu a pena teres faltado á recolha.

Um abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

eu respondo joaquim
ele nao fez nada, tive que lá ir eu fazer a coluna seca que nem isso ele conseguio fazer :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
hááááááááá é verdade ele fez uma coisa, gastou dinheiro a comprar rocha e corais :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
e ainda me deu uma seca a porta dele combinou comigo para lhe fazer a coluna seca e foi comprar corais :yb665:

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas joaquim, pelo que tenho lido e visto(belas fotos) isso esta a andar, o que nao vale ter tempo, motivaçao e uma ajudazita.

O Movel parece ser solido, mesmo tendo as minhas duvidas, mas sao so duvidas.... pelas fotos vejo que ele ainda nao esta no sitio, vais ter alguma dificuldade pois ele ja começa a pesar, e com o chao em madeira ja estou a imaginar a patroa "joaquim vais riscar o chao todo" :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , acho que quase todas elas sofrem do mesmo mal, :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   mas o importante é que o aqua esteja de boa saude e o resto sao tretas :yb624:   :yb624:  
vai tirando tambem umas fotos ao material que vais colocar bombas/ escumador / aquecimento / controlador etc (apesar do termpo nao ser muito para andar a tirar umas fotos so para nos satisfazer a curiosidade)

Ja agora quando for ao estrangeiro, "Lisboa", era um dos sistemas que gostaria de ver ao vivo :SbLangue6:  .

um abraço e boa evoluçao :tutasla:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas Joaquim

tou a gostar muito de ver o teu trabalho.....

só por curiosidade, quanto fica +ou- o aquario?só o vidro??

fica bem

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

eu aposto por volta dos 470 hehe

quem dá mais??? :yb624:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

:Olá:  Joaquim.Infelizmente não deu para ie aí ontem.Motivos mais altos se levantaram. Acho que está uma maravilha o teu trabalho. Sem dúvida , muita dedicação , esforço e amor pelo hobby.As minhas sinceras felicitações

----------


## Matias Gomes

no meu reef de 2,80 eu cometi o erro de colocar um isopor de 20mm, hoje ele está com uma inclinação de 0,5cm na parte do fundo por causa do peso das rvs, isso me incomoda muito.
Joaquim o reef tem algum travamento superior? vc poderia colocar fotos?
Eu monto meus áquas e gosto muito de ver as tecnicas usadas.
Obrigado

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> eu aposto por volta dos 470 hehe
> 
> quem dá mais???


Olá, Nuno

Estás a falar de quê? do silicone?  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

entao subo para 890 LOL :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> boas Joaquim
> 
> tou a gostar muito de ver o teu trabalho.....
> 
> só por curiosidade, quanto fica +ou- o aquario?só o vidro??
> 
> fica bem


Boas, Carlos

Não leves a mal mas não vou revelar o preço do aquário, por duas razões, primeiro porque não pode servir como referencia a outros membros em função de ser construido com vidro laminado que é mais caro, e segundo porque podia estragar alguns casamentos  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Mas para que não fiques triste ou zangado comigo vou dizer-te que o que vês neste momento em material na foto (aquário+móvel) ronda os 4 ordenados minimos nacionais, só não te digo se mais para cima ou mais para baixo  :SbOk5:  

Um abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Olá, Nuno
> 
> Estás a falar de quê? do silicone?



lool, deve ser...  :Whistle:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  José Neves

Quando vieres ao deserto estás convidado a vir ver isto ao vivo, isto se entretanto não tiver sofrido uma actualização  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> eu respondo joaquim
> ele nao fez nada, tive que lá ir eu fazer a coluna seca que nem isso ele conseguio fazer     
> hááááááááá é verdade ele fez uma coisa, gastou dinheiro a comprar rocha e corais    
> e ainda me deu uma seca a porta dele combinou comigo para lhe fazer a coluna seca e foi comprar corais


 :Admirado:  Eu vi logo que num instante ele ía destruir esses 100 litros a mais, a desculpa de estar tudo muito apertado era só mesmo para dar trabalho aos outros e comprar mais umas pedras e corais  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  
César, pelo menos pagou umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  

Um abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nuno 
para um bicho daqueles com o refugio incluido nada abaixo dos 1000€

boas joaquim 
a sorte dele é que eu nao bebo 
mas qualquer dia faço-o pagar o jantar e ai é que a porca torçe o rabo, pois tudo o que seja menos de duas costoletas de novilho e 1lt de coca cola eu nao aceito

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Cesar se fosse a ti ia acomulando juros...ainda ficavas uma semana a comer as contas do Sr. Barao :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

quase, quase
qualquer dia vou-lhe apresentar as facturas da gasolina, das horas de trabalho as contas do telemovel os mini cursos de como tratar de um aquario e o psicolgo das suas perdas de corais e peixes e ai o srº barao vai ter de vender o aquario para pagar as dividas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
ou entao será que como estamos perto do natal ele me vai surprender?????
se sim eu só quero um POMACANTHUS AQUILES :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

entao tens de escrever a cartinha ao pai natal, ou sera ao pai barao? :Admirado:  

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> entao subo para 890 LOL


Nuno, o móvel  :yb668:  está á venda, só tenho este é para mim  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> no meu reef de 2,80 eu cometi o erro de colocar um isopor de 20mm, hoje ele está com uma inclinação de 0,5cm na parte do fundo por causa do peso das rvs, isso me incomoda muito.
> Joaquim o reef tem algum travamento superior? vc poderia colocar fotos?
> Eu monto meus áquas e gosto muito de ver as tecnicas usadas.
> Obrigado


 :Olá:  Matias

Eu vou tirar uma foto da construção do meu aquário e depois coloco aqui com detalhe para voce ver como está o travamento dos vidros, mas posso já dizer que tem uma trave no meio com uns 15cm de largura e também em vidro laminado 2x10mm. E sei que não parte porque já andei em cima dele.

Um abraço

----------


## Matias Gomes

Joaquim obrigado pela atenção.
Um abraço e boa montagem.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Joaquim.Infelizmente não deu para ie aí ontem.Motivos mais altos se levantaram. Acho que está uma maravilha o teu trabalho. Sem dúvida , muita dedicação , esforço e amor pelo hobby.As minhas sinceras felicitações


Boa noite, António

Não tem problema, sabes onde fica a casa quando quiseres apareçes eu agora tenho o tempo todo ocupado com este brinquedo, isto vai dar muito trabalho até ir para o sitio.

Um abraço

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola a todos

joaquim:
os meus avancos...
fui buscar o aqua na sexta.
primeiro nao me coube no carro :Icon Cry:  , depois ia-o deixando cair... :yb620:   e acabei por ficar 2 horas com aqua na rua :SbRireLarme2:  , a espera que o meu pai chegasse com um carro comercial... agradeco ao ricardo que ficou la a fazer-me companhia  :tutasla:  
acabou por sair do carro(na sexta), porque o meu querido mentor, psicologo, concelheiro,cortador,colador, serrador,electrecista, etc etc etc, resolveu ir dar uma maozinha... GRANDE CESAR. :yb677:   :yb677: Para o 4° andar ... :yb677:  Caso contratrio ainda estava no carro
o aqua foi lavado e esteve o resto do sabado, no terraco pois nao tinha ninguem para me ajudar a levar para dentro de casa... :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  
ainda tentei fazer a coluna...  mas a hablidade nao é pouca... é nenhuma
quando finalmente consegui... cravar novamente "O GRANDE CESAR",(pela segunda vez :Coradoeolhos:  ) aquilo la andou...  para a sala, onde o meu "QUERIDO" Cesar Pinto :SbBaiserProfilDroit:  , abracou a obra de alma e coracao, com aquele Dom natural para inventar, e o resultado foi o ultimo grito de overflow. :SbSourire2:  
e ainda bem que o cesar nao bebe, pois nesse caso ainda nem tinha o aqua em casa :yb624:   :SbSourire2:  
Cesar,fico-te muito muito agrdecido por tudo o que tens feito por mim :tutasla:  
conhecemos-nos atravez do forum, mas acho que construimos uma amizade verdadeira e honesta, pois como pessoas, temos muito em comum.  e sempre tens onde ir buscar actinodiscos vermelhos :SbSourire2:  pode ser que o Natal  traga alguns
nao deveria de revelar as tuas capacidades, e o gosto que tens pela aquariofilia e pelos DIY, porque depois podes deixar de ter tempo para me ajudadares :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:  
abraco a todos
vou "tentar" cravar ao meu fotografo(quem é ele????) uma fotos actuais do meu aqua.
e do proximo :yb665:   que so devera de ser montado no fds de 8/9 ou 15/16 de Dezembro.
Joaquim... entao essas bombas
agora so vou poder ir a agua a 8 de dezembro, espero encontrar esse aquario ja mais avancado
abraco 
ingo

----------


## Cesar Pinto

eu nao digo...
tantos agradecimentos e logo asseguir pimba.
á e tal umas fotos...
 :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  
já estás a começar a desvendar o segredo do novo aqua :yb668:   :yb668:  
essa coluna só se fala ou mostra depois de feita, bem sei que nunca fiz, nem vi nenhuma igual portanto primeiro vamos testar e depois mostramos o resultado final :SbOk5:  
ok eu tiro umas fotos só do actual porque o novo só depois de pronto e a trabalhar é que se vai mostrar.
fasso-te uma reportagem fotografica da troca de aquario e da montagem do novo ok.
a ver se é desta que paras de trocar de aquario :SbPoiss:   :SbRequin2:   :SbPoiss:   :SbRequin2:   já é o 3º que ando a ajudar :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Ingo,

isso é que foi uma declaração, eu não sei como é que o Cesar não disse logo "sim, caso contigo"   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Ops, isto é o post do Joaquim ....... o projecto está a ficar com muito bom aspecto (não era de esperar menos...).

Quando é a visita com direito a  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   e tudo? se houver trabalho também se dá um jeito....mas as  :SbBiere5:   primeiro, para não ser enganado  :yb624:  

1abraço,
Nuno

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Ola Joaquim.Eu tambem sei que dá trabalho para muito tempo. Esta semana ainda ando às voltas com o meu.Vou ver se amanhã à tarde dá para passar por aí , se estiveres disponivel.

----------


## Luis Reis

bom,ja tinha visto as fotos, mas ao vivo ha que dizer...WWWOOOWWW  :tutasla:  

pelo caminho que está a tomar vai ficar espectacular!!  :SbOk:  se o outro que ja tinahs é espantoso, este entao nem sei que dizer!!

Super ansioso para ver o resultado final!!! Qd precisares de ajuda é so dizer!!

um abraço

----------


## Roberto Monteiro

Boa tarde! Não te conheço pessoalmente nem ao pessoal envolvido neste tópico mas sim senhor a estrutura e o próprio projecto estão excelentes  :SbOk:  , quando não se tem "limite" pra gastar dinheiro, o resultado só poderá ser um, perfeito! Também gostaria de ver esse oceano pessoalmente, pois porque o meu em comparação é uma poça...  :yb624:  . Em relação a recolhas de água posso dar uma ajuda mas só a carregar pois não tenho bidões nem nada. Se precisarem de ajuda é só avisar. É verdade já está na altura de uma actualização de fotos  :SbSourire2: . Cumprimentos

----------


## Carlos Amorim

o vidro laminado conserva melhor a temperatura, certo?? e é tamebm mais resistente??

sendo assim a longo prazo acho que compensa mais...

vai ser algo a considerar quando eu construir algo maior que o meu....
por enquanto vou admirando estes super projectos aqui dos prós... :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> bom,ja tinha visto as fotos, mas ao vivo ha que dizer...WWWOOOWWW  
> 
> pelo caminho que está a tomar vai ficar espectacular!!  se o outro que ja tinahs é espantoso, este entao nem sei que dizer!!
> 
> Super ansioso para ver o resultado final!!! Qd precisares de ajuda é so dizer!!
> 
> um abraço


Boa tarde, Luís  :Olá:  

Só tenho pena de não poder manter os dois sistemas mas era abusar demais da paciencia da "fininha" :SbPoisson9:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  hoje já está no sítio, ontem á noite ainda colei o vinil todo na parte de trás, foi + - até á 01:00hr da matina  :Coradoeolhos:   hoje foi o dia das pinturas e tratamentos interiores, agora está a secar.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Boa tarde! Não te conheço pessoalmente nem ao pessoal envolvido neste tópico mas sim senhor a estrutura e o próprio projecto estão excelentes  , quando não se tem "limite" pra gastar dinheiro, o resultado só poderá ser um, perfeito! Também gostaria de ver esse oceano pessoalmente, pois porque o meu em comparação é uma poça...  . Em relação a recolhas de água posso dar uma ajuda mas só a carregar pois não tenho bidões nem nada. Se precisarem de ajuda é só avisar. É verdade já está na altura de uma actualização de fotos . Cumprimentos


Boa tarde, Roberto  :Olá:  

Desde já agradeço-te o facto de gostares do projecto mas não posso concordar contigo quando dizes que é o resultado de não haver limite para se gastar dinheiro  :EEK!:  isto tal como outras coisas na vida deve ser bem pensado para não ser inviabilizado a curto prazo, e posso dizer-te que as contas aqui também foram feitas de forma a ter a certeza de que conseguia manter os sistema ao longo do ano. Quando chega a hora escolher um carro a primeira coisa que nos vem á cabeça é: quanto gasta aos 100? (km)  :SbOk5:  Alguns divorcios poderiam evitar-se se tivessemos o cuidado de saber por exemplo quanto as nossas namoradas gastam aos 30? (dias) óbviamente  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e nos aquários muitas disistencias não aconteceriam se tivessemos a coragem de admitir até onde podemos ir ao ano.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Agora a sério e sem brincadeiras isto é um sistema caro e como já disse tenho pena de não conseguir manter os dois mas não dá mesmo, por isso vou tentar com a ajuda aqui do pessoal do fórum levar isto o mais longe possivel. No que diz respeito a fotos hoje estou de rastos tive um dia durissimo e só agora é vim até aqui para descansar um pouco, pintar aquela estrutura toda não foi fácil e ainda por cima com aquela pasta a que chamam tinta de poliester, devem ser doidos, pareçe betume  :Icon Cry:  
Quando quiseres ver isto ao vivo estás á vontade tal como todos os colegas do fórum basta que avisem, não tem problema e quando for preciso ajuda eu chamo não tenho vergonha nenhuma.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Ola Joaquim.Eu tambem sei que dá trabalho para muito tempo. Esta semana ainda ando às voltas com o meu.Vou ver se amanhã à tarde dá para passar por aí , se estiveres disponivel.


Boa tarde, António  :Olá:  

Ontem faltás-te á recolha e nem sabes o que perdes-te, foi a mais rápida e melhor de todas até hoje!!! estou a falar do almoço está claro  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Quando quiseres apareçe isto agora já tem alguma coisa para ver.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> o vidro laminado conserva melhor a temperatura, certo?? e é tamebm mais resistente??
> 
> sendo assim a longo prazo acho que compensa mais...
> 
> vai ser algo a considerar quando eu construir algo maior que o meu....
> por enquanto vou admirando estes super projectos aqui dos prós...


Boas, Carlos 

O vidro laminado não tem influencia significativa na transmissão térmica, quanto á resistencia de flexibilidade sim, a soma das várias camadas de vidro formam uma placa mais flexivel do que uma placa de vidro unico da mesma espessura.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

> Boas, Carlos 
> 
> O vidro laminado não tem influencia significativa na transmissão térmica, quanto á resistencia de flexibilidade sim, a soma das várias camadas de vidro formam uma placa mais flexivel do que uma placa de vidro unico da mesma espessura.



só mais uma coisa, em caso de acidente e o aquario rachar(que deverá ser muito dificil,), se ele é laminado, nao deixará que a agua saia....penso eu...


digo mais uma vez que tens aí um bom projecto joaquim que, se eu nao fosse de longe, teria muito gosto em ajudar activamente.....

fica bem :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> só mais uma coisa, em caso de acidente e o aquario rachar(que deverá ser muito dificil,), se ele é laminado, nao deixará que a agua saia....penso eu...
> 
> 
> digo mais uma vez que tens aí um bom projecto joaquim que, se eu nao fosse de longe, teria muito gosto em ajudar activamente.....
> 
> fica bem


Boas  :Olá:  

 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  Eu espero nunca vir a ter esse problema!!! depois deste trabalho todo  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  era mesmo azar :yb620:   :yb620:  

O facto de seres de longe dificulta as coisas é verdade mas obrigado na mesma e se um dia vieres para estes lados avisa e vens ver isto ao vivo  :SbOk:  espero que já completo

Um Abraço

----------


## Luis Reis

até à o1h? pois claro, o normal... lol realmente se calhar ja era abusar um bocadinho, mas valia apena  :Big Grin:  acredito que seja dificil desfazeres-te de qq um! entao e q tal ficou o vinil? 

E esse picasso cm vai?ainda d castigo?

Um abraço

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Olá Joaquim.Finalmente estou de volta ainda que com alguns provlemas informáticos pelo meio.Não tenho tido pc e ,realmente e com muita pena minha , não pude estar na ùltima recolha.Espero que esteja tudo a decorrer como planeado. Eu tenho estado com alguns problemas no meu aqua.Vou tentar ir ver o teu projecto esta semana,se não for muito incómodo para ti

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Bom dia  :Olá:  

Finalmente tenho o novo aquário quase cheio de água  :yb677:   :yb677:  as minhas costas tem limite  :Icon Cry:  foram duas recolhas seguidas, sábado no Cabo Raso e domingo no Portinho da Arrábida,  :yb665:   :yb665:  bom os primeiros mil e tal litrinhos já lá estão, a rocha também, os vivos e... o fim de semana do Rogério e do António Mota e da esposa também ficaram diferentes  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  ou seja: estragados  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  foi trabalhar no duro para isto ficar mais ou menos em ordem, obrigado pela ajuda foram impecáveis  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  Já agora e só para satisfazer a curiosidade a água ainda não chegou  :yb624:   :yb624:  hoje tenho de arranjar mais  :yb624:  Á noite vou tirar umas fotos e colocar aqui para que todos vejam o evoluir dos resultados em termos de decoração e possam dar a sua opinião.

Um abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

He he, estou há espera das FOTOS  :Whistle:  

Doem as costas? Amanhã já estão melhores...  :Whistle:

----------


## Nuno R Santos

> Bom dia  
> 
> Finalmente tenho o novo aquário quase cheio de água   as minhas costas tem limite  foram duas recolhas seguidas, sábado no Cabo Raso e domingo no Portinho da Arrábida,   bom os primeiros mil e tal litrinhos já lá estão, a rocha também, os vivos e... o fim de semana do Rogério e do António Mota e da esposa também ficaram diferentes    ou seja: estragados      foi trabalhar no duro para isto ficar mais ou menos em ordem, obrigado pela ajuda foram impecáveis    Já agora e só para satisfazer a curiosidade a água ainda não chegou   hoje tenho de arranjar mais  Á noite vou tirar umas fotos e colocar aqui para que todos vejam o evoluir dos resultados em termos de decoração e possam dar a sua opinião.
> 
> Um abraço


Vai "à agua" hoje durante o dia??

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Ola  Joaquim. O fim de semana não ficou nada estragado para nós. Para quem gosta disto , é sempre um prazer participar num projecto como o teu. Se precisares de ajuda é só dizeres.Como já sabes , para mim até é bom poder acompanhar o crescimento de toda essa "drop of watter"que estás a desenvolver com tanto gosto e afecto.Conta comigo sempre que precisares.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Joaquim.

Por acaso foi uma prova de esforço aquela big sump ,mas tudo se resolveu pelo melhor.

Um aquario desses merecia mesmo que troca-ses essa pilha de RV do lado direito por 1 ou 2 rochas bem grande ficaria como o lado esquerdo  :SbOk:  .

O pessoal quando vir as fotos vao pensar que o teu aquario é pequeno ,porque quando se entra na sala é o que parece. :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb624:  Pois... mas muitos gostariam de ter como aquário a litragem da minha sump  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e quanto a pequeno podem sempre vir cá ajudar a muda-lo de sitio para eu arrumar bem as coisas lá atrás, Rogério  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

E as fotos?

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> E as fotos?


 :yb677:  Só á noite

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Pois é co :SbBravo:  mo o Rogério diz "PARECE"  mas não é.Só a sump é maior que muitos aquários :SbBravo:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

e o Refugio também, não é Joaquim?? :yb665:   :yb624:  

Abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

queremos fotos... 


 :Whistle:   :HaEbouriffe:   :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

o que eu queria mesmo não eram as fotos, mas um aquário igual ao do Joaquim isso sim *JÁ IA*

 :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:JmdALEnvers:   :JmdALEnvers:  As fotos são de má qualidade mas isso tem a ver com o sono  :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas

Alguém sabe como se limpa a quantidade de imagens que tenho anexadas, é que recebo uma mensagem a dizer que estou no limite do espaço disponibilizado pelo fórum, forretas  :Cool:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb677:  Esqueçam... já lá cheguei é mesmo do sono  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Filipe Silva

> As fotos são de má qualidade mas isso tem a ver com o sono



o que aconteceu há parte de cima?  :yb665:  

esse escumador é hang on certo? vai sair dai... está so provisório? 



tens de colocar mais fotos não se vê bem o bugatti  :Whistle:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> o que aconteceu há parte de cima?  
> 
> esse escumador é hang on certo? vai sair dai... está so provisório? 
> 
> 
> 
> tens de colocar mais fotos não se vê bem o bugatti


É isso mesmo este escumador está só a servir de apoio enquanto não estão as ligações todas definitivas, mas ele dá para trabalhar em todas as situações e segundo o fabricante para aquários até 1500lt, mas isso aí já tenho dúvdas  :Admirado:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

A parte de cima está na linha de montagem  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  em fase de acabamento e pintura interior, isto leva o seu tempo  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Filipe Silva

> É isso mesmo este escumador está só a servir de apoio enquanto não estão as ligações todas definitivas, mas ele dá para trabalhar em todas as situações e segundo o fabricante para aquários até 1500lt, mas isso aí já tenho dúvdas



lool, pois segundo o fabricante!  :Admirado:  


o que tinhas é bem maior que esse...  :SbSourire:  


está com bom aspecto, a ver se dou ai um salto vejo a sump e vejo o bugatti  :yb663:

----------


## Ingo Barao

granda jakim :Pracima:  

 :tutasla:

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas joaquim

Isso esta a andar, parabens

So tenho uma duvida, nao sera sedo para ja la teres vivos???

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> So tenho uma duvida, nao sera sedo para ja la teres vivos???


Oi José.

Cedo acho que não ,porque o Joaquim está a mudar de um aquario com a mesma rocha ,areia ,agua do antigo e completando o resto com agua natural.
Pode ter alguns nitratos e nitratos por mexer no que já estava feito ,mas como o outro não tinha muito tempo de estar montado não havia muito lixo.
Vê as coisas como estivese a fazer uma TPA grande e como não têm corais duros foi-lhe mais facil sendo quase só peixes.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Oi José.
> 
> Cedo acho que não ,porque o Joaquim está a mudar de um aquario com a mesma rocha ,areia ,agua do antigo e completando o resto com agua natural.
> Pode ter alguns nitratos e nitratos por mexer no que já estava feito ,mas como o outro não tinha muito tempo de estar montado não havia muito lixo.
> Vê as coisas como estivese a fazer uma TPA grande e como não têm corais duros foi-lhe mais facil sendo quase só peixes.
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Temos um membro que nao vou dizer o nome, que pensou o mesmo, e eu tambem concordei, que nao precisava de ciclar o aquario o que aconteceu, mortes, mais mortes e os parametros estavam todos ok....
Mas cada aquario é como é, talvez nao se passe nada com o do Joaquim assim o espero

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Eu acho que não vai perder nada, isto se as coisas foram bem feitas. Eu mudei tudo de uma vez depois de assentar a poeira  do areão novo e não morreu nada.
Mas cada aquario é um caso...

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi José e João. 

O pior é se têm uma DSB ,pode levar a perda total dos vivos foi o que me aconteceu.
 Quando mudei tudo o que tinha para casa da minha mâe ,depois passado uns meses voltei a mudar para a minha arrecadação e depois ainda juntei 120Kg de areia do aquario do Alves e por ultimo foi para o aquario novo.

Fiz isto tudo com os peixes que chegar até ao aquario novo ,porque os SPS morrem ao 2º dia na casa da minha mãe já os LPS não se sentiram em nada.

Penso depende da carga organica existente no aquario ao ser remexida pode provocar a subida dos nitritos e nitratos e esta ser muito elevada para corais e até mesmo os peixes.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Quando fiz a mudança do meu tambem fiz assim a conselho de alguem que tem reconhecida experiencia nestas andanças(Luis Simões).Foi como ele me disse.Uma grande TPA: Até agora ,já lá vão tres meses,e tudo melhorou substamcialmente.Tudo se tem dado às mil maravilhas

----------


## Antonio_Mota

E como alguem me disse no passado fim de semana : Testes só para daqui a uns tempos. Poe enquanto vamos mantendo as TPA e o bom aspecto que peixes e corais vão apresentando

----------


## Jose Neves

> E como alguem me disse no passado fim de semana : Testes só para daqui a uns tempos. Poe enquanto vamos mantendo as TPA e o bom aspecto que peixes e corais vão apresentando


TPA muitas em quantidades pequenas é o ideal, se fizeres uma grande destabilizas o aqua, por isso dissem que a preça é inimiga da perfeiçao
ve isto
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=2139

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Jose.O que me mostraste não se aplica a qualquer das situções em referencia. Não está nada a ser feito como referenciado nessa votação

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Aquilo que nós fizemos foi uma grande TPA na mudança de aqua.Depois mantiveram-se as trocas quinzenais como já acontecia antes.Não creio que uma unica TPA de cerca de 80/100 vá afectar negativamente os vivos.Os parametros da água para a TPA são os mesmos de sempre(recolha no mesmo local) e a periodicidade da manutenção tambem

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Eláááá ja esta muito avançado o aquário  :tutasla:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Muitos Parabéns, ta com um aspecto 5 estrelas

Continua :SbOk:  

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Amorim

:yb677:   :yb677:   :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Jacinto

boas;

parabens joaquim, pelo projeto magnifico que tens em mãos...  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  fico aguardando fotos dos dyi... já agora como tá na moda se precisares eu tb me ofereço para ajudar  :yb665:   :yb663:   agua já não carrego :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa tarde, Colegas  :Olá:  

Para vos tranquilizar e espero que assim continue por muito tempo, posso dizer que está tudo em ordem e os parametros mais básicos estão dentro do que era normal no antigo aquário. No meio disto tudo quem está pior sou eu porque tenho poucas horas dormidas com o tempo que tenho dedicado á montagem de todos os apetrechos necessários ao funcionamento da máquina, só que tenho que fazer tudo de novo no que diz respeito a tubagens e ligações electricas, depois sempre existem coisas que se querem melhorar e lá vamos nós inventar outra vez, enfim é todas as noites até ás 02:00hr  :Icon Cry:  porque tenho que trabalhar no dia seguinte ás 06:45hr e mesmo assim ainda não consegui acabar. 
Como o Rogério diz não devo correr muitos riscos porque isto básicamente foi uma grande TPA  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  mais de 1000lt só de uma vez e as coisas ainda não estavam muito sujas no anterior sistema, claro que vai haver ciclo novamente mas isso é coisa que não me preocupa, tenho tempo, e como já estou habituado vou-me entretendo a fazer uns DIY para melhorar o desempenho da maquina e não stressar com as algas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  além disso tenho as recolhas de água religiosamente cumpridas todos os quinze dias e as respectivas manutenções e TPA. Como vêem tenho muito com que me entreter e falta tempo para as fotos que sei que voces querem  :Coradoeolhos:  este fim-de-semana vou tentar colocar alguma coisa de jeito porque essa realmente não é a minha especialidade, mas fica a promessa, no entanto aqueles que morem perto e queiram podem sempre ver ao vivo que tem mais piada, fiquem descansados que eu não os faço trabalhar, já castiguei os do costume.

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Joaquim,

Que tipo de projectores HQI vais usar? Com 1000W de luz com temp. de cor = 12000K não colocaria actínicas, fica um calha mais simples de manusear e montar. Vais fazer algum tipo de chapéu ou deixar aberto o espaço entre a linha de água e a iluminação?

Estou com curiosidade para ver como ficou o "landscape".

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Ricardo  :Olá:  

Decidi meter mãos á obra e fiz um molde para mais um DIY e estou a fazer uma réplica dos reflectores "lumenarc" para as HQI de 250W, acho que vai ficar bem melhor do que uma calha mista de T5 e HQI com tradicionalmente se vê por aí, no entanto estava a pensar meter duas actínicas, uma de cada lado dos reflectores. Porquê a tua opinião em elimina-las? 
Já agora como estás perto porque não dás cá uma saltada e vês isto ao vivo sempre podes dar uma opinião e neste momento todas são bem vidas para que isto resulte em pleno.
Na parte de cima tenho uma envolvente para disfarçar a diferença de altura entre o refugio e o aquário e em principio vou colocar mas também confesso que já me habituei a ver isto sem madeira lá em cima e estou a ficar indeciso  :Admirado:  mas devo manter a idéia inicial.

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Bom dia,

Se fosses utilizar lâmpadas de 10000k sem dúvida que as actínicas iriam compensar com luz azul e tornar a iluminação mais equilibrada, agora com 12000K não me parece fazer grande diferença. Temos por cá membros (Rui F. Almeida, Pedro Costa, Paulo Marinheiro, Roberto Pacheco e outros) que já utilizam Lumenarc nos seus aquários e portanto eles melhor que ninguém podem fornecer uma opinião mais fundamentada sobre a utilização ou não de actínicas.

Se conseguires fazer uma réplica dos Lumenarc é excelente porque cá na Europa o preço deles é elevadíssimo. O problema é arranjar o tal alumínio super reflector e quiná-lo bem, o resto parece-me fácil (fazer furos e colocar rebites pequenos).

Quantos travamentos transversais tem o aquário? Com esse comprimento julgo que 3 Lumenarcs seria suficiente, mas por outro lado a luz nunca é demais se o teu objectivo for um aquário maioritariamente de SPS.

Um dia que vá para esses lados passo por aí (envia-me p.f. o teu tm. por MP).

Abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Ok, percebi a idéia, o aquário só tem um travamento ao meio o que dificulta a colocação de três refelctores e quatro acho demasiado mas como estou a construir tudo de raíz vou fazendo experiencias e logo vejo, ou dois ou quatro. O aluminio por enquanto é normal durante a semana vou tentar arranjar espelhado ou pulir uma peça para ver o resultado, pode ser que me safe, porque comprar uma bobine de 200kg para fazer uns reflectores não compensa  :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Ok, percebi a idéia, o aquário só tem um travamento ao meio o que dificulta a colocação de três refelctores e quatro acho demasiado mas como estou a construir tudo de raíz vou fazendo experiencias e logo vejo, ou dois ou quatro. O aluminio por enquanto é normal durante a semana vou tentar arranjar espelhado ou pulir uma peça para ver o resultado, pode ser que me safe, porque comprar uma bobine de 200kg para fazer uns reflectores não compensa  
> 
> Um abraço


Boas...

Se procurares no Leroy ou no Aki, arranjas de certo! Eu comprei lá (tanto num como no outro) para fazer os meus... Vendem chapas de 100*50 e 50*50 de aluminio polido.

Caso queiras os planos manda-me uma MP com o teu mail que envio-te isso!

Um abraço.  :SbOk:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  Joaquim,
mais um individuo que não conheces mas adoraria fazer te uma  :yb677:  visita. Diz-me quando está previsto mais uma visita ao teu aqua para eu também dar uma vista de olhos. Já agora, reparei que tens muita ajuda mas se precisares de mais uma mão... estou disponivel e tenho tempo por enquanto.

Abraço
António

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas  :Olá:  

José, obrigado pela dica, já te mandei mp, a chapa com 100*100 é que dava jeito mas já era pedir demais  :Coradoeolhos:  é que assim o reflector fazia-se quase numa só peça.

António, nesta faze toda a ajuda é bem vinda mas agora já está quase tudo a rolar só a iluminação e o arrumar da sala é que está mais atrasado, a primeira eu faço e a segunda a fininha  :SbPoisson9:  dá uma ajuda e a coisa compõe-se, mas obrigado na mesma. Quanto a vires cá ver isto é quando quiseres, desde que me avises e que eu esteja por aqui, tudo bem não tem qualquer problema.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

então Sr. Joaquim e umas fotos para alegrar o pessoal? :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, Nuno 

Estou á espera de um candidato com jeito para fotografo  :SbOk5:  para fazer uma reportagem e colocar as fotos, seria uma forma de ajuda bem vinda.
Sabes que essa não é a minha especialidade e além disso todo o tempo que tenho tem sido pouco para colocar isto a rolar sem ter problemas. isto agora tem muitos litrinhos dentro e muitas engenhocas para colocar a funcionar, além disso depois tenho também o sector crítico que depois das coisas feitas diz,  :yb668:  era bem assim  :Admirado:  acho que ficava melhor desta forma... e lá vai tudo de novo.  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  isto dá trabalho, não é propriamente um nano  :yb665:  

Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas  
> 
> José, obrigado pela dica, já te mandei mp, a chapa com 100*100 é que dava jeito mas já era pedir demais  é que assim o reflector fazia-se quase numa só peça.
> 
> ...Um abraço


Boas... 

Sim é verdade, também eu já andei à procura, mas lá, só mesmo de 50 de lado... Enfim é o que se arranja!

Também já enviei o mail com os projectos e algumas fotos...

Um abraço e disponham!  :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

sim la isso e verdade, mas com o tempo e com a arte que tens, acredito que vai ficar um aquário muito bom mesmo, ate la o pessoal vai ajudando no que puder e dar umas forças  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço :Xmascheers:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, José  :Olá:  

Acho que o teu mail se perdeu pelo caminho  :Icon Cry:  até hoje não recebi nada, se puderes envia outra vez. Obrigado.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Aqui estão as fotos de um grande aquário, desculpem a qualidade mas de facto fotografia não é o meu forte!  :Wink:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas noites, o layout ficou muito fixe....  :SbOk:   :Palmas:   :SbOk:   :Pracima:  

Ai ai que inveja!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa noite, José  
> 
> Acho que o teu mail se perdeu pelo caminho  até hoje não recebi nada, se puderes envia outra vez. Obrigado.
> 
> Um abraço


Vi o teu post agora... Sim logo já volto a enviar!!!

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Ó xôr Galinhas,
Tenho me abstraido de fazer comentarios enquanto não vir isso ao vivo,deve haver por ai efeitos especiais,é impossivel isso ter tão bom aspecto. :yb624:  
Forte abraço meu caro. :SbOk3:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Tem potencial para ser " best in class"... Mas o landscape ainda não parece natural. Acho que podes melhorar.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Ó xôr Galinhas,
> Tenho me abstraido de fazer comentarios enquanto não vir isso ao vivo,deve haver por ai efeitos especiais,é impossivel isso ter tão bom aspecto. 
> Forte abraço meu caro.


Realmente tens andado fugido mas como sabes onde fica a casa e está sempre uma porta aberta para o pessoal dos aquários, nem te preciso de dizer mais nada. Tás á vontade  :SbOk5:  apareçe quando quiseres.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Tem potencial para ser " best in class"... Mas o landscape ainda não parece natural. Acho que podes melhorar.


 :Admirado:  Só me falta uma pedrinha com uns setenta quilitos para o lado direito segundo algumas opiniões mais pertinentes  :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:  vai daí encomendei a dita e espero que chegue para alterar esse lado, depois acho que  :yb668:   vou mexer mais. Assim dá para colocar corais por todo o lado e deixá-los crescer livremente.
Tenho de arranjar maneira de tirar uma foto geral a isto para que tenham a percepção de como está realmente mas falta-me a máquina e a arte para tal feito. Vou ver o que posso fazer depois de acabar algumas coisitas que ainda faltam para ter a máquina afinada.
Obrigado pela crítica  :SbOk:  

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Reis

Perdoem-me a ausencia de alguns dias. Venho agora colmatar esse periodo de lacuna!! lol Joaquim, sim sr, muitos parabens, esta mm muito giro, o que ja era de esperar visto que tudo o que e feito com tanta dedicaçao e empenho acaba por ficar bom! Quanto as fotos, eu tenho uma nikon d40, n e nenhum topo de gama, mas se te puder ser util tenho todo o gosto em emprestar-ta!!

Um abraço, Luis Reis

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Perdoem-me a ausencia de alguns dias. Venho agora colmatar esse periodo de lacuna!! lol Joaquim, sim sr, muitos parabens, esta mm muito giro, o que ja era de esperar visto que tudo o que e feito com tanta dedicaçao e empenho acaba por ficar bom! Quanto as fotos, eu tenho uma nikon d40, n e nenhum topo de gama, mas se te puder ser util tenho todo o gosto em emprestar-ta!!
> 
> Um abraço, Luis Reis


Boas, Luís

O Carrilho, esteve cá no Domingo e esteve a tirar umas fotos a isto para o pessoal ver o desenvolvimento da coisa, como ele percebe mais disso que eu espero que sirva e dê para saciar o desejo e a curiosidade daqueles que não podem ver ao vivo, de qualquer modo agradeço a tua oferta e se eventualmente vier a ser necessária depois solicito-a. Isto está a andar devagar como convém nesta fase que é para não dar bronca com os vivos e chegar a bom porto, espero ficar com um sistema bem elaborado e agradavel tanto para quem vê como para os seres que o habitam  :SbOk5:  

Um abraço

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Olá Joaquim. Uma pedra de setenta quilos? ?Vai ficar bem maior que a outra.Quando vier diz para te dar uma ajuda a mete-la no aquario.Um dia destes vou-te fazer uma visita,para ver como esta o desenvolvimento.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Olá pessoal,
É verdade estive em casa do Galinhas a tirar algumas fotos,mas eu perceber alguma coisa de fotografia...huumm...de "outdoors" ainda me vou safando,agora de aquarios nem pensar ,é mesmo uma ciencia á parte e já disse ao Galinhas que quando tiver tudo pronto o melhor é convidar o João Ribeiro para um almocito e pedir-lhe pra tirar as fotos,pq o João sim...é Mestre!!! :yb677:  
A juntar a isso tive aqui um problemazito com o leitor de cartões que me impediu de colocar as fotos mais cedo. :Admirado:  
Sendo assim aqui ficam algumas fotos possiveis:

























E é assim pessoal,ainda que nas fotos isso possa não transparecer,a verdade é que se trata de um aqua de dimensões muito respeitaveis,e sim...o tamanho conta(pelo menos nos aquarios :yb665:  )acreditem que os 80cm de profundidade são mesmo "outra coisa" :SbSourire:  ,de referir ainda a forma super-sólida com que foi construido(outra coisa não seria de esperar do pessoal da Scalare)pois parece mesmo á prova de bala,alias em caso de terramoto(longe vá o agoiro :SbPoiss:  )éra bem capaz de ser dos poucos aquas "civis" que conhecemos a ficar inteiro. :yb624:  
Como é obvio dada a propria dimensão do projecto,ainda muito há a fazer,mas pra já fiquei surpreendido com a exelente forma em que os peixes se encontravam e isso logo após tanta mudança é muito bom sinal e mostra que se conseguiu preservar alguma estabilidade biologica no sistema.
É sem duvida um aquario grande que tem tudo pra se tornar num grande aquario. :Palmas:  
Resta-me agradecer ao meu amigo Galinhas e respectiva esposa a forma simpatica e acolhedora com que me voltaram a receber em sua casa. :SbOk3:  
Um abraço a todos.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, Carrilho  :Olá:  

Agora é que já podes vir tirar fotos á vontade, já está tudo arrumado a iluminação definitiva já se encontra instalada e a funcionar, ou seja as réplicas dos lumenarc com as HQI estão espectaculares e agora sim isto já pareçe um aquário a sério  :SbOk:  por isso se quiseres apareçe, nem que seja só para ver os meus ultimos DIY foram dois fins de semana diferentes mas valeu a pena e a parte da sala das máquinas também ficou organizada e pronta a funcionar... todinha  :Coradoeolhos:  
Agora é só sentar e apreciar  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boa noite, Carrilho  
> 
> Agora é que já podes vir tirar fotos á vontade, já está tudo arrumado a iluminação definitiva já se encontra instalada e a funcionar, ou seja as réplicas dos lumenarc com as HQI estão espectaculares e agora sim isto já pareçe um aquário a sério  por isso se quiseres apareçe, nem que seja só para ver os meus ultimos DIY foram dois fins de semana diferentes mas valeu a pena e a parte da sala das máquinas também ficou organizada e pronta a funcionar... todinha  
> Agora é só sentar e apreciar     
> 
> Um abraço


Olá Galinhas,
Este fds não garanto pq tenho um "biscate" a fazer na casa nova e é provavel que vá tirar umas fotos ao Rogerio(não o queremos ciumento :yb624:  )no entanto até mesmo um pouco fóra de horas e/ou aparecer-te ai todo cagado de tinta,póde ser que se arranje qq coisa. :SbOk3:  
Um forte abraço.


PS-Estou MUITO curioso com esses Lumenarc "home-made". :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

nota-se que o aquario tem muita estabilidade, e os peixes estão bonitos...

isso tá a ficar um maquinão..... :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

tou a gostar :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Carrilho  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

A casa nova está mesmo a deixar-te um pouco baralhado  :Admirado:  já viste o que escreves-te??? "è provável que vá tirar umas fotos ao Rogério"  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Que seja ao aquário que ele tem em casa ainda vá lá, mas a ele? para que é que a gente quer isso aqui no fórum? Bolas... ou é o cheiro da tinta ou então estás ainda a dormir.
Por mim no Sábado é impossivel já me cravaram para uma treta da matança do porco e tenho que me levantar ás 05:00hr da matina  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  para ir embora. Por isso diverte-te a fazeres os grafitti´s e bom fim-de-semana.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> nota-se que o aquario tem muita estabilidade, e os peixes estão bonitos...
> 
> isso tá a ficar um maquinão.....     
> 
> tou a gostar


Boas, Carlos

Se estás a gostar tens que combinar aí com algum pessoal do norte e fazem uma viagem até ao deserto para verem uns aquários engraçados que há por aqui, é que todos os encontros tem sido de Coimbra para cima e já é altura de irem descendo  :SbOk5:  
Estou a brincar com voçês mas estão convidados a visitarem este aquário quando quizerem.

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Joaquim,

O aquário tem um tamanho imponente! Na minha opinião e não menosprezando o trabalho feito pode-se melhorar a disposição da rocha favorecendo todo o conjunto. Aquários grandes como o teu ficam bem cobertos de rocha atrás e erguendo-se umas pontes ou mini-ilhas daí para a parte da frente e até meia altura. A rocha não deve estar encaixada mas sim disposta mais espaçadamente, dessa forma economiza-se rocha/€ e promove-se a circulação de água em seu torno favorecendo uma filtragem biológica mais eficiente. Não concordo com a ideia de colocar rochas grandes e pesadas, em caso de queda ou deslize podem partir um vidro e tornam-se difíceis de encaixar no conjunto total.

Bom ano

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá Joaquim,
> Não concordo com a ideia de colocar rochas grandes e pesadas, em caso de queda ou deslize podem partir um vidro e tornam-se difíceis de encaixar no conjunto total.
> 
> Bom ano


Boas.

... ou eu me engano ou o aquário do Amigo Joaquim corre, precisamente, esse risco. Pois, como se pode ver nesta foto parece ter a rocha assente directamente no vidro, uma superfície muito lisa e mais susceptível a um deslize da rocha e o desastre. na minha opinião, devias ter colocado por baixo da rocha.



De resto, está um aquário magnífico que, passado mais algum tempo, se irá tornar numa referência.  :Pracima:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, Ricardo

Não coloquei a RV lá atrás porque ficava muito longe e depois era "tradicional demais, mas como sempre estou atento a todas as opiniões e gosto que as pessoas digam o que pensam e que vejam ao vivo isto, em principio a minha idéia é ter corais em toda a volta da rocha e não só virados para o vidro da frente, as rochas estão mesmo ao centro e como o aquário tem 80cm de largura interior dá uma profundidade enorme e uma visão espetacular, ainda mais agora que fiz duas réplicas dos reflectores lumenarc com as HQI de 250W e coloquei um de cada lado está óptimo. No entanto para colocar rocha neste bicho todo lá atrás ainda gasto uma pipa de  :SbRiche:  
Ricardo, quando puderes passa por cá e discutimos isso ao vivo  :SbOk:  

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá, José

As rochas estão colocadas de forma a que não conseguem cair, a sua forma e o modo como assentam no vidro do fundo nãp permite que estaas se movam a menos que sejam arrastadas porque tem a forma de uma "piramide" e além disso já tiveram com o Rogério em cima a abaná-las para ver se mesmo assim mexiam  :yb624:   :yb624:  por isso espero que não tenha nenhum acidente.
Nestas coisas não costumo facilitar.

Um abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá, José
> 
> As rochas estão colocadas de forma a que não conseguem cair, a sua forma e o modo como assentam no vidro do fundo nãp permite que estaas se movam a menos que sejam arrastadas porque tem a forma de uma "piramide" e além disso já tiveram com o Rogério em cima a abaná-las para ver se mesmo assim mexiam   por isso espero que não tenha nenhum acidente.
> Nestas coisas não costumo facilitar.
> 
> Um abraço


Óptimo, caro Amigo. :Pracima:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Óptimo, caro Amigo.


Sabes que a malta de 64 já tem que medir bem as consequencias do que faz  :SbOk5:  

Um abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Sabes que a malta de 64 já tem que medir bem as consequencias do que faz  
> 
> Um abraço


É verdade :SbOk2:  Só faltava, agora, era também ser do mês de Abril. Mas se não for, 64 é um grande ano! :Pracima:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Pois... isso é que já  :yb668:  dá-me mais jeito ser  :SbSourire20:   :SbSourire20:  "gémeos" Maio  :SbOk5:  

Um abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Pois... isso é que já  dá-me mais jeito ser   "gémeos" Maio  
> 
> Um abraço


Também não está mal, não senhor! :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Olá Joaquim,
> 
> O aquário tem um tamanho imponente! Na minha opinião e não menosprezando o trabalho feito pode-se melhorar a disposição da rocha favorecendo todo o conjunto. Aquários grandes como o teu ficam bem cobertos de rocha atrás e erguendo-se umas pontes ou mini-ilhas daí para a parte da frente e até meia altura. A rocha não deve estar encaixada mas sim disposta mais espaçadamente, dessa forma economiza-se rocha/ e promove-se a circulação de água em seu torno favorecendo uma filtragem biológica mais eficiente. Não concordo com a ideia de colocar rochas grandes e pesadas, em caso de queda ou deslize podem partir um vidro e tornam-se difíceis de encaixar no conjunto total.
> 
> Bom ano


Oi Ricardo.

Penso que estas a falar de aquarios como o do Rui Ferreira de Almeida e do Zé prepétua.
Acho que já não se usa fazer um paradao de rocha atrás porque o Rui tem e fica bonito mas tem problemas de materia organica a mais no aquario e por outro lado o Zé tinha também assim e os corais só podiam crescer para cima ou para a frente como viste quando da tua visita.
Como o Joaquim disse á que evoluir e tentar criar ecosistemas o mais parecido que a natureza ou se possivel iguais.

Tenho visto em aquarios nos USA as 2 maneiras e pessoalmente gosto mais de aquarios com muito espaço para os peixes nadarem livremente e para os corais crescerem a vontade.
Em aquarios grandes como este grandes rochas a fazer ilhas fica mais natural porque se usares rochas pequenas parece que "deixaste cair um carrinho de mão dentro do aquario" como tem o Joaquim do lado direito.
Eu estive na casa do Joaquim no dia em que fez a disposição da rochas e quando vi 2 montes de Rv empilhadas ,vi que algo estava errado e fiz algo de  diferente com uma Rv bem pesada que ele lá tinha que a coloquei do lado esquerdo e ficou logo outra coisa.

Em relação a quantidade de Rv acho que não é o importante mas sim a porisidade da mesma ,porque eu no meu novo sistema tenho só 50Kg de RV e aquario esta a ficar equilibrado.

O perigo de cair pode acontecer a todos que não fixem bem a Rv com cola ,parafusos ou outra maneira.

Mas ainda é muito cedo para falar ,porque o Joaquim ainda não deu por acabado este aquario ,sei que com a expriencia e a dedicação que têm por  este hobby o Joaquim vai fazer uma coisa que vai ser uma referencia para a aquariofilia marinha em Portugal. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> O perigo de cair pode acontecer a todos que não fixem bem a Rv com cola ,parafusos ou outra maneira.


Rogério, só para não induzir algum membro mais novato em erro, os parafusos só poderiam ser em titânio ou plástico (qualquer outro tipo de metal poderia enferrujar dentro de água, com consequências desastrosas).

----------


## Carlos Amorim

> Boas, Carlos
> 
> Se estás a gostar tens que combinar aí com algum pessoal do norte e fazem uma viagem até ao deserto para verem uns aquários engraçados que há por aqui, é que todos os encontros tem sido de Coimbra para cima e já é altura de irem descendo  
> Estou a brincar com voçês mas estão convidados a visitarem este aquário quando quizerem.
> 
> Um abraço



acredita que quando tiver possibilidade, quero ver esse bicho...

...


fica bem e obrigada pelo convite :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, Colegas  :Olá:  

Cá estão os resultados dos primeiros testes do bichinho, estes eram os que tinha disponiveis agora e foi os que fiz, já agora comentem lá isto e digam o que fazer para corrigir os que estiver mal, vá lá façam qualquer coisa para ajudar a controlar esta gotinha de água com umas centenas de litros que eu tenho aqui em casa.

temperatura 25,6ºC
densidade 1023
ph 8.3
amonia 0.1
fosfatos 0
calcio 320
kh 8
nitratos 10 mg/l

Um abraço

----------


## Roberto Monteiro

Boa noite! Eu prefiro usar um nível de cálcio de 410, ph 8.1 , kh 10 e densidade 1021, temperatura depende, quando está tudo bem fica só a 24º. Já agora umas novas fotos da pinga, lol Cumprimentos

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Boa noite! Eu prefiro usar um nível de cálcio de 410, ph 8.1 , kh 10 e densidade 1021, temperatura depende, quando está tudo bem fica só a 24º. Já agora umas novas fotos da pinga, lol Cumprimentos


Boas, Roberto

 :Admirado:  Fotos aqui para Almada... acho que não vale a pena estás aqui tão perto que o melhor é dares aqui uma espreitadela um dia destes.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Reis

Boa noite joaquim!!apos mais alguns dias fora  :Whistle:  venho aki comentar as ultimas actualizaçoes. Dps dessa muda de agua gigante parece-me que os parametros até ficaram bastante estaveis! a minha duvida é so em relaçao ao calcio, por curiosidade e para aumentar um bocadinho os meus conhecimentos, o q pensas fazer em relaçao ao 320? subi-lo ou deixa-lo estar? pergunto isto pq pensando na quantidade de rochas massissa que ai tens se calhar aumentar-se ia um bocadinho o calcio?ou é erro?

Entao e o calaha gigante  :Coradoeolhos:  dos 70kg ja chegou?

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Luis

Neste momento penso ficar só com atenção aos valores e deixar as coisas estabilizarem naturalmente, acho que nesta altura quer se queira quer não a adaptação tem que ser lenta e como não estou eufórico para cargar isto de corais e peixes vou-me mantendo de olho nisto mas sem grandes intervenções. Quanto ao valor do CA talvez dê uma ajuda ao sistema para subir o valor mas como a necessidade de cálcio neste momento também não é muita vai ser apenas uma ajudinha lenta  :yb677:  até porque a coralina não deu sinais precisar de nada nesse sentido, é mais para ir preparando o terreno para futuras aquisições.
Dentro de um mês é possivel que já haja alguma evolução que mereça ser fotografada e colocada por aqui para satisfazer os mais curiosos e também para ouvir (ler) as criticas.

Uma braço

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola joakim
muitos parabens pelo aqua e pela pessoa que es.
um abraco e votos de muito sucesso.
ingo

----------


## Filipe Silva

> ola joakim
> muitos parabens pelo aqua e pela pessoa que es.
> um abraco e votos de muito sucesso.
> ingo



loool ...  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :JmdALEnvers:   :SbSmileyBisous:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

então Sr.Joaquim tudo bem? e uma actualização do aquário não há? 

Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

gosto bastante do layout com bastante espaço para os peixes nadarem!  :SbOk:   a disposição da RV está mmuito boa

tens um dos meus peixes preferidos



e está com excelente aspecto  :Palmas:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Nuno

Está para breve uma actualização, como todos os aquários este também teve uma fase menos interessante em que as coisas precisaram de se ambientar e foi necessário um pouco de paciencia para que tudo desse certo, acho que nessa altura não fica interessante maçar os membros com actualizações de tópicos pois ficam monotonos e sem mais valia para os participantes, não tenho pressa de carregar o aquário com corais e peixes porque não se trata de competir com ninguém ou por uma posição de destaque numa revista da especialidade por isso deixo que tudo ande normalmente e vá evoluindo com segurança e de acordo com o tempo que posso dispensar ao sistema, os primeiros frag´s vão começar a entrar agora e por isso vão apareçer umas novidades (fotos) para os vossos comentários  :SbOk5:  as vossas criticas  :Coradoeolhos:  sempre bem vindas  :Pracima:  não perdes por esperar.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

la isso concordo contigo, e entendo-te muito bem os meus parabens :Palmas:  

Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Duarte

Realmente esse Naso está excelente e muito brincalhão dá gozo ter um animal desses e brincar com ele como eu ás vezes faço. Quando o comprei foi para lhe dar melhores condições pois a loja onde estava deixava muito a desejar para um animal daquele porte, não era um peixe que me agradá-se particularmente, chegou timido, levou algum tempo a ambientar-se e a recompor-se cheguei mesmo a pensar que não se safava mas lá consegui e hoje está em forma. 

Um abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Duarte
> 
> Realmente esse Naso está excelente e muito brincalhão dá gozo ter um animal desses e brincar com ele como eu ás vezes faço. Quando o comprei foi para lhe dar melhores condições pois a loja onde estava deixava muito a desejar para um animal daquele porte, não era um peixe que me agradá-se particularmente, chegou timido, levou algum tempo a ambientar-se e a recompor-se cheguei mesmo a pensar que não se safava mas lá consegui e hoje está em forma. 
> 
> Um abraço


Realmente é um peixe que invejo...  :Whistle:  


Gostei do que escrevestes, em termos de ires colocando as coisas com calma etc...  :SbSourire2:  


Abrs e quero ver essas fotos tb... :SbSalut:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Novidades não há? 


Não acredito...  :yb665:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  

Eu sei que todos estão á espera de fotos e novidades deste novo aquário mas ainda não tenho nada digno de registo, uns diy, alguns ajustes e está tudo naquela fase de assentar idéias  :yb624:  e as entradas dos corais vão agora começar a sério por isso aguardem mais uns tempinhos e depois vão ter muito tempo para se fartarem de mim  :Coradoeolhos:  

um abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Eu sei que todos estão á espera de fotos e novidades deste novo aquário mas ainda não tenho nada digno de registo, uns diy, alguns ajustes e está tudo naquela fase de assentar idéias  e as entradas dos corais vão agora começar a sério por isso aguardem mais uns tempinhos e depois vão ter muito tempo para se fartarem de mim  
> 
> um abraço



Boa, ok assim seja então!


Fico a aguardar... 


 :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Joaquim,

Também já me tinha questionado sobre as evoluções desse teu big aquário.

Com o Filipe Silva junto-me à lista de "queremos mais fotos disso..."

Abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Grande Galinhas, :yb677:  
Tenho-me sentido um pouco mál por ter deixado de aparecer :Icon Cry:  ,mas a coisa a nivel de disponibilidade de tempo tem andado dificil,no entanto a curiosidade de saber que tal tem andado o Ferrari do meu amigo é grande e se bem que este fds é dificil,no proximo prometo que passo por ai pra tirar umas fotozitas(se quiseres claro) e bebermos uma fresquinha. :SbOk3:  
Um forte abraço do seu amigo Carrilho. :SbSourire:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Carrilho

Estás á vontade quando quiseres apareçe, só agora é que vim aqui ao fórum e vi o teu comentário, é que esta 5ª e 6ªfeira foram dias de Rock in Rio e como deves calcular tive de recuperar as baterias  :SbSourire2:  mas já está tudo normal, quanto ao aquário está um pouco mais composto mas neste sistema quero fazer tudo muito devagar, apesar de ser um sistema grandito quero deixá-lo evoluir sem pressas e até agora tudo tem corrido bem mas está numa fase em que o desenvolvimento não é muito e acho que não vale a pena estar a maçar os membros aqui do fórum com coisas pouco interessantes, agora como reporter de serviço  :yb624:  acho que já podes fazer uma actualização e por isso quando quiseres passa por cá e com umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  resolve-se o problema.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Colegas

Hoje tentei tirar algums fotos para mostrar como está a evolução deste aquário  :yb677:   :yb677:  sei que a qualidade das fotos é fraca mas é o que se pode arranjar, a máquina tem poucas possibilidades para este tipo de situação e o fotografo ainda pior  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  mas como o aquário está estabilizado tendo já passado pela desagradavel fase das algas e aquele periodo em que não se pode fazer grande coisa a não ser esperar  :yb665:   :yb665:  acho que voces mereçem saber como está. Assim cá vai o que se pode arranjar.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas Joaquim!


GRandes fotos e grandes peixe...


Eh eh, espectacular... 


 :SbOk:  


Abrs

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Joaquim.

O aquario esta-se a compor devagar chegas lá. :SbOk:  

Mas tenho uma triste noticia para ti  :Icon Cry:  *foste enganado* , porque esse anjo não é um imperator mas sim um semicirculatus igual ao meu.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Christian Gnad

Boas Joaquim,
confesso que ainda não tinha visto a tua IMENSA gota de oceano e gostei muito do que vi. Corrigo, do pouco que vi... Suponho não ser o único com curiosidade de ver mais fotos, da sump, do refúgio...

 Parabéns,

 Christian Gnad

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa tarde, Christian

Esta é efectivamente a minha pequena gota, como disse inicialmente vai crescer lentamente para não cometer erros e o resultado final ser aquele que eu espero (tenho tempo até porque agora estou a montar outro sistema com 540lt) o refugio está ao lado do aquário e também está cheio de vida não coloquei fotos porque na altura a luz do refugio estava apagada mas fica a promessa que serão colocadas brevemente assim como as da sump embora esta não tenha nada de especial, três divisórias, quebra-bolhas e uma capacidade de 300 litros. 
Entretanto vou também actualizar o setup para satisfazer a curiosidade aqui dos visitantes.
Obrigado pelo teu comentário.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Olá Joaquim.
> 
> O aquario esta-se a compor devagar chegas lá. 
> 
> Mas tenho uma triste noticia para ti  *foste enganado* , porque esse anjo não é um imperator mas sim um semicirculatus igual ao meu.
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Boas, Rogério

Possivelmente fui enganado  :SbClown:  comprei-o na Avipeixe e estava indicado como IMPERADOR, foi o Michel que o vendeu. Agora é esperar para ver comportamentos e se for o caso vendo ou troco, logo se vê, também não quero colocar mais peixes pois os que tenho vão precisar de espaço para crescerem e nadarem além disso os corais também vão oucupar o seu espaço e depois ficava com um canteiro de jardim em vez de um aquário  :Coradoeolhos:   e isso eu não quero.

Um abraço

P.S. Já arranjei os contentores agora as recolhas passam a ser de 1000 ou 2000 litros  :yb624:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Ola Joaquim.Quando recomeçam as recolhas? Ja tenho saudades do convivio
Abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Ola Joaquim.Quando recomeçam as recolhas? Ja tenho saudades do convivio
> Abraço


Olá, António

Em principio dentro de duas semanas começamos a marcar as recolhas.

Um abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Joaquim.

Quando são jovens os 2 anjos são muito parecido mas consegue-se ver bem a diferença por interesse ou distração por parte de muitos logistas os semicirculatus são vendidos como imperator.


*Pomacanthus semicirculatus* = http://images.google.com/images?hl=p...ulatus&spell=1

*Pomacanthus imperator* = http://images.google.com/images?hl=p...ocurar+imagens


-Deixa não foste o primeiro nem o ultimo a comprar gato por lebre eu quando foi contigo á  loja em Tires também me fizeram o mesmo no peixe que comprei para o João ,estas lembrado. :SbSourire2:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

O áqua está a compor-se.Quanto ao peixe não é de certeza umimperador pois eu tenho um imperador e desta é mesmo um imperador "made in" Biotopo Azul.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> O áqua está a compor-se.Quanto ao peixe não é de certeza umimperador pois eu tenho um imperador e desta é mesmo um imperador "made in" Biotopo Azul.


Boas, Carlos

Infelizmente já sei que não é um Imperador, no entanto quem mo vendeu devia saber disso melhor do que eu e a loja assim só demonstra não ter respeito pelos clientes ao vender "gato por lebre" é de lamentar. de qualquer modo vou manter o animal e se não vier a comprometer os corais deixo-o ficar.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:   Joaquim,

Antes de mais parabéns pelo teu water drop!

Em relação ao anjo, eu ficava com ele, na minha opinião o semicirculatus é muito mais bonito que o imperador. Tenho dois no meu aqua, um mais juvenil e um já adulto e são qualquer coisa de especial.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas joaquim

Essa largura de aquario é de fazer inveja a qualquer um, e esta especatcular.

Concordo com o nuno ricardo, tanto um como o outros sao 2 lindos peixes.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Li este muito interessante topico com entusiasmo e admiração :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Muito interessante a estrutura em madeira. Lindissimo Layout, natural e leve e com uma profundidade que dá azo á imaginação; admiravel paciencia com os vivos...concerteza que ajudará muito no equilibrio do sistema.
Muitos parabens pela pequena grande gota :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
PS: na minha opinião falta uma coisa...FOTOS :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:  

Abraços

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  

Muito obrigado pelos vossos comentários e prometo que vou colocar mais umas fotos brevemente até porque há outras partes do sistema que ainda não foram aqui colocadas e também tem algum interesse. Quanto ao peixe não fiquem preocupados  :Coradoeolhos:  mesmo que ele venha a causar problemas neste sistema existe sempre a possibilidade de passar para outro que estou a montar neste momento na empresa, é um sistema um pouco menor mas que dá lindamente para ele. Até agora o comportamento é o normal e perfeitamente aceitável.

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Entâo as fotos do refúgio e da sump?

Cumps

Pedro

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

é verdade :yb665:   fotos nada :yb668:   tá tudo cheio e preguiça fotografica :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb677:  

Eu sei que voces tem razão mas eu prometo que actualizo isto brevemente, estava á espera que alguém se acusa-se e viesse fazer a reportagem fotográfica mas como isso não aconteceu tenho que meter mãos á obra. No entanto podem ficar descansados que está tudo bem e os corais até crescem  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665: .
Agora a sério é mesmo falta de tempo, e todo o que consigo arranjar é para a manutenção e evolução do sistema.

Um abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas joaquim

Tao como ta o aquario?
Nao ha fotos novas pa malta ver?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

e novidades???????????sei que já lá vai uns anitos mas actualizaçoes

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Pessoal

A gota de água continuou a crescer até hoje e tem neste momento perto de 2500l, está no meu escritório desde o inicio deste ano. 
Mantém muitos dos peixes que tinha desde essa época e alguns corais.
As obras no escritório demoraram mais do que o previsto e ainda tenho alguns ajustes a fazer, mas está no bom caminho. Contei sempre com a ajuda de alguns amigos do vicio como seja o Rogério, o Pedro, o Perdigão, o Carlos, o Paulo e outros que de certeza me esqueci de mencionar, pois nisto do vicio tem sempre mais um para dar uma ajudinha quando é preciso.

Actualizações e fotos e... sei lá mais o quê não sou muito adepto e muito sinceramente cansa os comentários e guerrinhas estúpidas que por vezes estes foruns tem, o que leva ao afastamento sem se dar por isso. 
Mas estejam descansados amigos continuo a manter esta paixão e quem quiser ver ao vivo é sempre bem vindo. É só passar pela loja e isto ao vivo é sempre outra coisa, ouve-se o barulho, vê-se o movimento e até se leva umas idéias.

Para ti até fica perto é na Torre da Marinha.

Um abraço

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Actualizações e fotos e... sei lá mais o quê não sou muito adepto e muito sinceramente cansa os comentários e guerrinhas estúpidas que por vezes estes foruns tem, o que leva ao afastamento sem se dar por isso.


 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Joaquim...
entendo e respeito a tua opinião mas penso que devemos ser nós(toda esta comunidade) a tentar inverter esse tipo de situações e promover o forum. Penso que todos nós ganhamos com o forum até porque a maior parte de nós começou nos reefs com foruns como este.

Acho que é uma pena que nós deixemos toda esta comunidade (alguns deles amigos de longa data) e know-how cair por causa da maluquice de alguns...

...eu ainda me lembro quando começaste e nessa altura acho que foi aqui mesmo que deste os primeiros passos, de qualquer maneira espero que esteja tudo bem contigo e com o teu aqua e desculpa-me por este off-topic mas acho muito importante para todos nós este e outros tipos de foruns parecidos.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Marco

Obrigado pelo comentário, eu sei que temos de ser nós a empurrar isto mas eu já estou cansado entendes.

Por agora vou mesmo andar devagar, vou passando, vou lendo, vou comentando quando achar que é uma mais valia e posso ajudar alguém que queira ser ajudado... e pronto. 
Uma coisa que continuo a fazer é visitar os amigos, ir aos encontros e almoçaradas ou jantaradas conforme o organizador entenda e mantenho os meus litrinhos de água a funcionar.
Além disso a minha vida profissional agora também exige mais um bocado.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá: 

Para terem uma ideia de como está o aquário na loja coloco aqui duas fotos de fraca qualidade porque foram tiradas com o telemovel e as montras também fazem reflexo nos vidros do aquário mas dá para se perceber a disposição.252.jpg253.jpg

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Mais uma sim 007.jpgsim 002.jpg

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Joaquim, a quanto tempo  :Wink: 

Bons tempos em que a malta se reunia no Portinho para coletar agua, isso sim era convívio  :Admirado: 

É com alegria que leio as novidades da "piscina"  :Pracima:  e como sempre vejo que caminha para o sucesso como era de esperar.

Espero um dia poder arranjar um tempinho para ir admirar o teu projeto

Vai dando noticias  :Wink: 

Um abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Boas Joaquim, a quanto tempo 
> 
> Bons tempos em que a malta se reunia no Portinho para coletar agua, isso sim era convívio 
> 
> É com alegria que leio as novidades da "piscina"  e como sempre vejo que caminha para o sucesso como era de esperar.
> 
> Espero um dia poder arranjar um tempinho para ir admirar o teu projeto
> 
> Vai dando noticias 
> ...


Bom dia, Nuno

Quando quiseres ver o brinquedo estás á vontade são só 25kM de distancia, ao sábado também cá estou todo o dia.

Um abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, e onde fica mesmo a loja? É de peixes ou é uma loja de outra coisa qualquer mas com brutos aquários :P ? Gostava de ir ver isso =)

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

> boas, e onde fica mesmo a loja? é de peixes ou é uma loja de outra coisa qualquer mas com brutos aquários :p ? Gostava de ir ver isso =)


x2

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas,

A loja Fica na Torre da Marinha, e  :yb668:  é de peixes. É de Climatização e Energias Renováveis.
O aquário faz apenas parte da parede que divide o escritório, é que na altura das obras não tinham dinheiro para comprar o "pladur" e tive de tapar o buraco com o aquário  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Av. Dr. Arlindo Vicente, 34-A Torre da Marinha

Estejam à vontade.

----------

